# View Comments on front page



## dvsDave (May 20, 2003)

Jus tot let eveyone know, you can post replies to the front page news by clicking on the view comments link below each news post. I want to encourage people to comment on the news and post new news in the news forum... if I decide it's front page material, then it goes on the front page.


----------

